# Modding the backpack blower! Need advice



## banditt007 (Jul 7, 2014)

63cc echo blower. New piston/rings are being installed. So its already apart, while we are in there I'm wondering about increasing its WOT max rpm. Here are a few questions...

If the squish is kept above .020" will removing the base gasket help or hurt top WOT rpm?

If its decided to keep the factory base gasket, it has small holes for the fuel air mix to pass through, would there be gains to port match this to the transfers? seems like there would be...

For now the cylinder won't be ported, we can't risk screwing up a $175 cylinder head! But out of curiosity, without getting into race type porting, what would be done for a regular port job in a situation like this (where the only concern is longevity and increasing top rpm)?

Thanks


----------



## ncpete (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Bandit! modding blowers had been discussed on a lawncare forum that I am part of, and the overwhelming opinion is that there is no point in it. The fan's on the blowers are generally optimized for the engines on them from the factory. Going any faster or making any more power is likely not going to give you a substantial increase in performance - more cavitation will start in the blower housing, and consensus was that air flow may actually be reduced.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Sep 28, 2014)

Don't wast your time. Blowers are not very mod friendly. The engineers have generally already squeezed about all that's "on the table" for the impeller and housing design. Look to improving flow characteristics in the tube and tip if you want to tweak it for velocity or volume. 

Load is static, so additional torque is wasted unless you can improve the fan. Extra RPMs simply won't help beyond a couple hundred at most.


----------



## ncpete (Sep 28, 2014)

yup, same conclusion that was found, over at Lawnsite dot com


----------

